# Some herp pics



## Fang101 (Oct 5, 2012)

Here a few animals I've found lately.....

Little Eagle



Hieraaetus morphnoides by Kieran Palmer, on Flickr




Hieraaetus morphnoides by Kieran Palmer, on Flickr

Common Bronzewing



Phaps chalcoptera by Kieran Palmer, on Flickr

Cryptoblepharus carnabyi



Cryptoblepharus carnabyi by Kieran Palmer, on Flickr




Cryptoblepharus carnabyi by Kieran Palmer, on Flickr

Eastern striped skink



Ctenotus robustus by Kieran Palmer, on Flickr

Ctenotus strauchii



Ctenotus strauchii by Kieran Palmer, on Flickr

Burton's legless lizard



Lialis burtonis by Kieran Palmer, on Flickr

beaked gecko



Rhynchoedura by Kieran Palmer, on Flickr




Rhynchoedura by Kieran Palmer, on Flickr

Box-patterned gecko



Lucasium steindachneri by Kieran Palmer, on Flickr




Lucasium steindachneri by Kieran Palmer, on Flickr

Kristin's gecko tail



Strophurus krisalys by Kieran Palmer, on Flickr

Eyrean earless dragon



Untitled by Kieran Palmer, on Flickr

Central netted dragon



Ctenophorus nuchalis by Kieran Palmer, on Flickr

Inland bearded dragon



Pogona vitticeps by Kieran Palmer, on Flickr

Eastern bearded dragon



Pogona barbata by Kieran Palmer, on Flickr

Broad-palmed Frog



Litoria latopalmata by Kieran Palmer, on Flickr

Stimson's python



Antaresia stimsoni by Kieran Palmer, on Flickr

Hope you all enjoyed the pictures!


----------



## cheekabee (Oct 5, 2012)

Nice finds man, I love the burton and the stimson


----------



## shrinkie (Oct 5, 2012)

clear pictures and very beautiful animals


----------



## vicherps (Oct 6, 2012)

Cryptoblepharus carnabyi was the old scientific name for what is now called Cryptoblepharus pannosus which is valid and has been used for quite a while.


----------



## thals (Oct 6, 2012)

Great photos and finds Kieran, can't choose a fave, love them all hehe. Keep up the great work!


----------



## Hamalicious (Oct 6, 2012)

Where do you find these guys? All I get is the occasional coastal carpet or blue tounge


----------



## RobynTRR (Oct 9, 2012)

Great shot on the legless lizard and that gecko tail!


----------



## Jande (Oct 9, 2012)

Great shots. The Eastern Bearded should be on a canvas on the wall in my opinion! Thanks for showing us.


----------



## eipper (Oct 9, 2012)

Nice shots. The Crypto could be one of a few species. Looks like you need to update hour field guide. My understanding is the 4 th Ed of wilson and swan has begun recently.

cheers
Scott


----------



## Fang101 (Nov 13, 2012)

MrHerp: I live around central Queensland so you just have keep an eye out and you'll see this stuff.
Scott and Micah: Yep, I probably need to get a newer field guide .

Heres some more animals I have seen these last few weeks....

Snakes

Black-headed python



Aspidites melanocephalus by Kieran Palmer, on Flickr




Aspidites melanocephalus by Kieran Palmer, on Flickr

Australian coral snake



Brachyurophis australis by Kieran Palmer, on Flickr




Brachyurophis australis by Kieran Palmer, on Flickr




Brachyurophis australis by Kieran Palmer, on Flickr

Lizards

South-eastern morethia skink



Morethia boulengeri by Kieran Palmer, on Flickr

Gravid burns dragon 



Amphibolurus burnsi by Kieran Palmer, on Flickr




Amphibolurus burnsi by Kieran Palmer, on Flickr

Juvenile Centralian blue-tongued skink 



Tiliqua multifasciata by Kieran Palmer, on Flickr




Tiliqua multifasciata by Kieran Palmer, on Flickr

Fat-tailed gecko



Diplodactylus conspicillatus by Kieran Palmer, on Flickr

Yellow-spotted monitor



Varanus panoptes by Kieran Palmer, on Flickr




Varanus panoptes by Kieran Palmer, on Flickr




Varanus panoptes by Kieran Palmer, on Flickr

Birds

Black-tailed Nativehens



Gallinula ventralis by Kieran Palmer, on Flickr




Gallinula ventralis by Kieran Palmer, on Flickr

Brown Goshawk



Accipiter fasciatus by Kieran Palmer, on Flickr




Accipiter fasciatus by Kieran Palmer, on Flickr

emu



Dromaius novaehollandiae by Kieran Palmer, on Flickr




Dromaius novaehollandiae by Kieran Palmer, on Flickr

Red-winged Parrot



Aprosmictus erythropterus by Kieran Palmer, on Flickr

amphibians

Cyclorana novaehollandiae



Cyclorana novaehollandiae by Kieran Palmer, on Flickr




Cyclorana novaehollandiae by Kieran Palmer, on Flickr




Untitled by Kieran Palmer, on Flickr

Platyplectrum ornatum



Platyplectrum ornatum by Kieran Palmer, on Flickr



Platyplectrum ornatum by Kieran Palmer, on Flickr



Platyplectrum ornatum by Kieran Palmer, on Flickr



Platyplectrum ornatum by Kieran Palmer, on Flickr

Have seen a couple of Short-beaked echidnas too



Tachyglossus aculeatus by Kieran Palmer, on Flickr


----------



## GeckPhotographer (Nov 14, 2012)

Your pics are getting really good, notably the A.burnsi headshot, last ornatum shot, second raptor shot, bluetongue (both shots), Morethia headshot are all really nice, great quality pics, no doubt I'm sure you'll constantly improve but those are already absolutely fantastic. You already know what I think about that panoptes headshot.... REDICULOUSLY GOOD! (but more tightly cropped than would be perfect  )


----------



## Venomous_RBB (Nov 14, 2012)

Wow they are great shots, wish I had that much wildlife in my backyard, lol.
I just have an older Eastern beardie, a couple of Red Bellies, a diamond python on the odd occasion.
I still love them all, wouldnt take pics though, I only have a iphone camera, soon to get a better camera.


----------



## eipper (Nov 14, 2012)

Untitled is a Crinia


----------



## jordanmulder (Nov 14, 2012)

All are excellent shots! The lighting is really nice!


----------



## richoman_3 (Nov 18, 2012)

stunning shots man !
love the burnsi !!!


----------



## moloch05 (Nov 20, 2012)

Excellent photos, Kieran. They are quality shots of many interesting species.

Regards,
David


----------

